# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Top 5] meilleur jeux vidéos

## johnkro

Bonjour tout le monde,

je vous propose un classement de vos 5 jeux vidos prfrs, le mien serait :

1) PES (oui je suis fan de foot lol)
2) Mario
3) Age Of Empire
4) Sonic 
5) Gran Turismo

A vous...

----------


## Commodore

PES
Football Manager
Age of Empires
Def Jam
Unreal tournament

----------


## johnkro

Football Manager tres tres tres tres bien aussi

fan de foot aussi lol!!!

----------


## Johnbob

1. Farcry
2. HL
3. HL
4. Counter Strike Source
5. Duke Nukem 3D

(fan de FPS  :;): )

----------


## shadowmoon

> 1. Farcry


c pas plutot Far Cry ?

----------


## Commodore

johnkro> oui fan de foot, mais aussi fan de RTS et FPS  ::): 

bref, fan de jeux o il y a de l'action  ::):

----------


## johnkro

> johnkro> oui fan de foot, mais aussi fan de RTS et FPS 
> 
> bref, fan de jeux o il y a de l'action


On aime les mmes style de jeux apparemment. Tu joues a AOE 3?

----------


## Biosox

dans le dsordre:

- Warcraft 3: the Frozen Throne
- Worms Armageddon (dernier volet 2D de la srie)
- Resident Evil
- Micro Machines
- Tetris (impossible de pas le mettre dans le top 5. pourtant j'ai essay)

----------


## Commodore

AOE 3 : j'ai le jeu, mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'y jouer a fond... j'ai juste fait un bout de la premiere campagne...  ::oops:: 
et je suis entrain de tuer Worms 4 Mayhem

----------


## johnkro

> AOE 3 : j'ai le jeu, mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'y jouer a fond... j'ai juste fait un bout de la premiere campagne... 
> et je suis entrain de tuer Worms 4 Mayhem


Han sacrilge lol! tu as le jeu mais tu n'y joues pas! Il est gnial, c'est le meilleur de la srie, je le prfre  AOM, AOE2 tait cool aussi, mais le 3 il y a des nouvelles choses en +. Il a qu'un dfaut, c'est qu'il faut du temps, car quand tu t'y mets, tu le laches plus. Je pense que tu connais ce problme avec FM lol, les nuits blanches pour finir la saison...

----------


## Commodore

> les nuits blanches pour finir la saison...


pour finir la dcennie tu veux dire...
avec L'entraineur 3 j'etais all jusqu'en 2063...
mon entraineur tait centenaire et tous les grands joueurs actuels taient  la retraite ou entraineurs ou dans le staff... ::aie::

----------


## Michal

1. GT4
2. GT4  ::aie:: 
3. HL
4. UT2004 &2003
 5. Farcry


et bientt farcry: crisis  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Oluha

y'avait pas un topic dans le style dj ?

- Monkey Island 1  3
- Day of the tentacle
- Legend of Zelda : the windwaker
- Final Fantasy VII
- The Longuest Journey

----------


## johnkro

> pour finir la dcennie tu veux dire...
> avec L'entraineur 3 j'etais all jusqu'en 2063...
> mon entraineur tait centenaire et tous les grands joueurs actuels taient  la retraite ou entraineurs ou dans le staff...


MDR 2063!!!!!!! J'ai deja du faire 2020, j'ai dj trouv a pas mal du tout, j'ai un pote qui a fait 2025 c'tait encore plus norme que moi, mais alors la 2063 ouh pinaiz comme dirait Homer loool! Deja en 2020 il n'y avait plus de joueur qu'on peut connaitre lol! Lol tu tais un papy entraineur!

----------


## johnkro

Les Half Life c'est une srie assez norme. Le 2 je l'ai trs attendu et j'ai pas tait du! Par contre Counter Strike Source il est bien mais je me suis plus clat sur le premier! C'tait mon premier en rseau aussi donc peur tre que a joue...

----------


## Adren

1- counter strike source
2- hl
3- pro evolution soccer 5
4- far cry 
5- warcraft III

si il y a des amateurs de ces jeux la n'hesitez pas  mp  :;):

----------


## johnkro

> 1- counter strike source
> 2- hl
> 3- pro evolution soccer 5
> 4- far cry 
> 5- warcraft III
> 
> si il y a des amateurs de ces jeux la n'hesitez pas  mp


Tres bon choix par rapport aux jeux que j'aiment!
CS Source il est tres bien, mme si je me suis plus clat sur le premier.
HL >> Monstrueux, beau, interactif, innovant, univers gnial...
PES 5 >> Le meilleur de foot, a des annes lumieres de FIFA, j'insiste pour ceux qui hsite entre PES et FIFA, n'hsitez pas, PES est vraiment vraiment mais alors vraiment meilleur (dsol d'etre lourd sur ca, mais ca peut faire gagner de l'argent a des gens qui irait vers FIFA...) (avis perso lol)
Far Cry >> Tres sympa
Warcraft >> Tres bien aussi meme si je prefere la serie des AOE (les gouts et les couleurs...)

----------


## Commodore

[merite des baffes]
Mes jeux prfrs:
Tomb Raider
Tomb Raider 2
Tomb Raider 3
Tomb Raider 4
Tomb Raider 5
[/merite des baffes]

----------


## Adren

perso je me suis concentr essentiellement sur cs:source (quipe sponsorise depuis peu  ::P:  ) je joue un petit peu  1.6 mais les graphismes sont repoussants  ::?:  
hl j'ai t scotch devant par contre hl episode 1 je ne l'ai pas encore achet si quelqu'un l'a fini il est comment?
pes est vraiment un jeu de "simulation" alors que fifa est typiquement le jeu d'arcade tu peux marquer tout le temps et dans toutes les positions.
warcraft j'y joue assez peu mais ca peut dtendre 
 ::P:

----------


## GLDavid

Ouh l l, top 5 assez dur ! 
Attention, on va voyager dans le temps.

1) Pacman (Namco, Midway) : et oui ! C'est le premier jeu auquel j'ai jou !
2) Diablo 2 (Blizzard) : comme quoi, y a pas besoin de faire de la superbe 3D pour avoir un bon jeu.
3) Deus Ex (IonStorm) : voil un bon jeu mlant jeu de rles, infiltration et bourrinage.
4) Tekken (Namco) ET Virtua Fighter (Sega) : je les place ex-aequo. Rendons  Csar ce qu iest  Csar : Sega a tap fort avec Virtua Fighter, premier jeu de combat 3D. Tekken a ensuite pris le filon avec des persos plus charismatiques et un plus vaste panel de coups.
5) Arkanoid (Konami) : et oui ! Qui n'a jamais pass du temps  dtruire le mur avec sa raquette ?

Et il y en a d'autres, mais j'ai fait selon mes gots et les poques.

@++

----------


## sparthane777

Starcraft II
Halo III
Silent Hill 2
Gears of War 
 ... 
O puis flte alors ! y a tellement de jeu que j'ai aim  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sarawyn

Les jeux qui m'ont le plus marqus, que j'ai pu ou je peux encore refaire plusieurs fois sans me lasser :

1 - Doom 1  (tellement de fun dans un jeu si simple ! Ca c'est du FPS)
2 - Quake 3 Arena (Rapide, furieux, sans piti,  jouer avec de la hard techno  ::ccool:: )
3 - Vampire la mascarade Rdemption (le RPG/aventure auquel j'ai le plus accroch, fini avec toutes les races )
4 - DAOC (5ans dessus sans me lasser, mon 1er MMO )
5 - Metal Gear Solid (Tous les petits clin d'oeils, easter eggs ... Jamais vu tant d'a cot dlirant !)

----------


## FailMan

> 2 - Quake 3 Arena (Rapide, furieux, sans piti,  jouer avec de la hard techno )


 ::ccool::  Probablement un must des FPS "rcents".

1 - CS 1.6
2 - World of Warcraft
3 - Gran Turismo 4
4 - Grand Theft Auto Vice City
5 - Final Fantasy 7

sans oublier les Zelda, Perfect Dark, GoldenEye, Mario, Tetris, Wolfenstein3D et autres mythes du JV.

----------


## mcfly37

Tien vais m'y coller aussi ^^

1- Half life : mon premier fps... qu'est-ce que j'ai pu y passer du temps la dessus ^^
2- GTA 1 et san andreas aussi
3- Soldier of fortune pour calmer mes pulsions d'adolescents en dcoupant des gentils terroristes en rondelles ^^
4- Caramgeddon : rahhhhhhh qu'attendent-ils pour en sortir un aussi barr et avec de beaux graphismes (je l'ai rinstall rcemment faut dire que a pique quand mme sacrment les yeux...)
5- Jedi knight jedi academy : pas super beau, histoire bidon..; Mais quel plaisir de dzinguer du storm trooper au sabre laser  ::ccool::  Rien que pour a il  sa place ici ^^

----------


## nasty

> Probablement un must des FPS "rcents".


Rcent, rcent, faut le dire vite quand meme.

Mon top 5 a moi:
Quake 3 ArenaQuake 2 (car c'est a avec lui que j'ai vraiment dcouvert le fps)Arcanum (une merveille)postal (pour se dfouler y'a rien de mieux)test driver 6 (mon premier jeu de voiture! l'tait trop beau)

Nasty

----------


## dewey01

Bon allez,  moi :

1- Medal of Honor : allied assault (mon tout premier fps, j'y ai jou 5 ans)
2- Call of Duty 2 (j'y joue toujours :p)
3- Quake 3 Arena
4- World of Warcraft (pas taper, pas taper)
5- Call of Duty : Modern Warfare (juste pour la campagne solo qui est super bien faite)

----------


## HeB91

h h. C'est dur de choisir!!!

Je ne parlerais que des jeux PC car le choix est trop dur autrement.
- Half life + Counter strike
- srie Age of empire + Age of mythologie
- FF7
- srie Call of duty (dont le dernier court mais super bien fait)
- Guild war  ::D:  (je ne l'ai pas beaucoup vu dans vos top 5 mais bon  ::): 

avant d'avoir envie de changer l'ordre ou les jeux, je post :p

----------


## Ivelios

Bonjour  tous, pour moi a serais :
-Portal (j'attend le 2 avec impatience )
-Team Fortress (+300h)
-Left 4 Dead (+250h) ( Le 1 bien sure )
-Warcraft 3 (Tower Defense ou Heros... pas les parties normales ^^ )
Et pour finir : Bomberman 2. Pleins de fou rire, plein de souvenir pendant l'IUT  ::D: 

Les 3 premiers c'est Valve, je suis fan  :;): . ( sauf du Valve timeline)

----------


## Canan

Petit classement pour ma part :
1- Counter Strike 1.6 (LAN sur PC)
2- Call Of Duty 2 (LAN sur XBOX 360)
3- Portal (Solo sur PC)
4- Left For Dead 2 (Multijoueur sur PC)
5- James Bond : NightFire (LAN sur GC)
6- La srie des Mario Kart (Multijoueur sur GC et sur WII)

----------


## Elepole

1-Mass Effect 
2-F.E.A.R.
3-Silent Hill
4-Company Of Heroes
5-Fable
6-Devil May Cry (3 & 4)


Les trois premier et Fable car ce sont les seul qui ont une histoire, une vrai, CoH car ... le gameplay est juste parfait pour un rts, et Devil May Cry car c'est le meilleur jeu pour faire mumuse avec les ennemis (spcialement le 4 avec Dante, mais le 3 reste sympa avec quelque armes sympa, telle que Nevan)

(5 c'est trop peu ... 10 c'est trop ... 6 c'est le nombre parfait !)

----------


## Deaf

Pour moi, ce sera:
1 - C&C : Alerte Rouge
2 - Heroes of Might & Magic (1er du nom, mme si le 5 est trs russi aussi)
3 - Starcraft
4 - Civilization (1 ET 2)
5 - Worms (le tout premier, quand les vers avaient encore la ligne)

Je suis un nostalgique  :;): 

Dans la mesure o j'ai continu  passer plus de temps sur ceux-l, mme aprs la sorties des diffrentes suites respectives, je les considre comme de petits bijoux.

Et si je devais en mettre un autre ce serait sans hsiter:
6 - Half-Life

Il le mrite bien

----------


## ZnhaarX

Tous dans un style trs diffrent, mais tous vraiment norme (avec une dure de vie significative qu'on ne retrouve plus vraiment  l'heure actuelle  ::(: )
_Mention spciale pour DX..._

Secret Of Mana (SNES)Half Life 2Deus Ex (le 1 seulement, en attendant "Human Revolution")The Curse of Monkey IslandDiablo 2 (& LOD)

----------


## Lyche

> Tous dans un style trs diffrent, mais tous vraiment norme (avec une dure de vie significative qu'on ne retrouve plus vraiment  l'heure actuelle )
> _Mention spciale pour DX..._
> 
> Secret Of Mana (SNES)Half Life 2Deus Ex (le 1 seulement, en attendant "Human Revolution")The Curse of Monkey IslandDiablo 2 (& LOD)


Bon sang, on a les mmes gots ! je suis mme en train de jouer  SOM sur mon tlphone en ce moment  ::aie::

----------


## Jidefix

> Bon sang, on a les mmes gots ! je suis mme en train de jouer  SOM sur mon tlphone en ce moment


Toujours pas fini? Il est pourtant pas long ce jeu  :;):

----------


## ZnhaarX

> Bon sang, on a les mmes gots ! je suis mme en train de jouer  SOM sur mon tlphone en ce moment


SOM *__*
Tout simplement une merveille ce jeu.
Aprs l'avoir eu sur Snes, et sur mulateur de Snes, je l'ai aussi sur mon tlphone... Et ce que tu me dis l est assez fourbe, vu que d'en parler a va me pousser  y jouer alors que je suis au boulot  ::mouarf:: 
C'est comme DX... A chaque fois qu'on en parle, on a envi de le rinstaller  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> SOM *__*
> Tout simplement une merveille ce jeu.
> Aprs l'avoir eu sur Snes, et sur mulateur de Snes, je l'ai aussi sur mon tlphone... Et ce que tu me dis l est assez fourbe, vu que d'en parler a va me pousser  y jouer alors que je suis au boulot 
> C'est comme DX... A chaque fois qu'on en parle, on a envi de le rinstaller


Je l'install  chaque nouveau pc  ::aie::  j'y ai tellement jou que mon premier cd LOD  pt dans mon lecteur  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Toujours pas fini? Il est pourtant pas long ce jeu


Si et mme  100% tous les items, toutes les orbes (sauf l'pe) toutes les magies  8:99

Mais, je prend toujours autant de plaisir  y rejouer  ::):

----------


## Jidefix

> Si et mme  100% tous les items, toutes les orbes (sauf l'pe) toutes les magies  8:99
> 
> Mais, je prend toujours autant de plaisir  y rejouer


Ahhhh les heures passes  poutrer du tsunami (en faisant gaffe  en laisser un pour continuer...)

----------


## jbrasselet

Ben voil je vais craquer, il me faut retrouver secret of mana et les monkey island (1 et 2) maintenant.  ::aie:: 

NB : D'ailleurs pourquoi ne pas avoir continuer des rpg qui se joue  plusieurs comme SOM  ::cry::

----------


## Lyche

> Ahhhh les heures passes  poutrer du tsunami (en faisant gaffe  en laisser un pour continuer...)


Tsunami me donne vite la sphre de lance, la plus dur c'est de se taper le maitre ninja ou le maitre loup pour le gant et la hache, en plus des bagues fe et des armures pour l'elfe et la fille.. Maitre ninja, sous arme de ptrifiante il peux tuer le groupe en 3coups  ::(:

----------


## FailMan

> Tsunami me donne vite la sphre de lance, la plus dur c'est de se taper le maitre ninja ou le maitre loup pour le gant et la hache, en plus des bagues fe et des armures pour l'elfe et la fille.. Maitre ninja, sous arme de ptrifiante il peux tuer le groupe en 3coups


Ha, que de bons souvenirs, le matre ninja avec le sabre de pierre qui t'enchane de coups sans que tu puisses rien faire, quelle horreur ! Je ne l'ai jamais termin  100%, il m'a toujours manqu une sphre ou deux  ::(:

----------


## jbrasselet

Pour les fans de som, quelques petits particularits et secrets (dont celle de l'ile mystrieuse qui m'a fait passer des dizaines de minutes dessus)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Tydher

Pour ma part
-Mass Effect(1 et 2. Vivement le dernier)
-Portal(1 et 2. Plus pour l'humour que pour les casse-tete)
-Starcraft(Toute versions)
-NFS(du 3 au 11)
-GTA (3 et suivant)
 ::ccool::

----------


## Hizin

-Baldur's Gate 2 (en comptant la plthore de mod)
-Illusion of Time sur S-Nes
-Warcraft II (et son extension)
-joker : toute la srie des Shin Megami Tensei ^^
-Planescape Torment.

----------


## Syphochaos

*Quand je joue tout seul chez moi :*

1 - The Legend Of Zelda : Ocarina Of Time
1 - Final Fantasy VII 
3 - Gears of War II
4 - Halo Reach
5 - Resident Evil IV et V

*Quand je joue avec des potes :*

1 - Mario Kart (Double Dash et Wii [Aucun de mes potes ne m'a battu sur Wii])
2 - Super Smash Bros (Melee et Brawl)
3 - New Super Mario Wii (Aucune entraide bien sr, les meilleurs survivent et les autres meurent.  ::mrgreen::  )
4 - Halo Reach
5 - Bomberman

----------


## GuruuMeditation

Sans ordre prcis :

1. Dungeon Master (Amiga)
2. Ghosts'n goblins (C64)
3. Le Manoir De Mortevielle (Amiga)
4. La srie Grand Prix (PC)
5. Ken's Rage (mon pch mignon  ::mouarf::  ) (PS3)

----------


## billynirvana

Heroes of Might and Magic
Civilization
Warcraft
Street Fighter
Atomic Bomberman

----------


## BenoitM

Les jeux qui ont marqu ma jeunesse
Dune 2
Day of tentacle
Land of lores
X-Wing
X-Com (UFO: Enemy Unknown)
Master Of Orion
Syndicats

Les jeux qui ont marqu mon adolescence
Duke Nukem
Command & Conquer
Warcraft
Heores of Might & Magic
Fallout
Les Chevaliers de Baphomet
Civilization 2 (et sa bibliotheque)

Les jeux qui m'ont marqu aprs
Homeworld
Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory

----------


## Glutinus

Je ne me souviens plus si j'ai rpondu. Je rpondrai en vrac :

- Tetris
- Planescape : Torment
- Deus Ex
- Dark Project 2
- Super Mario Kart

----------


## Merwyn

Arf ! Dur dur de n'en choisir que 5 :/

1. Les Chevaliers de Baphomet (1 et 2, surtout le 1 !!) ;
2. Les Metal Gear Solid (tous, surtout le 1 et le 3) ;
3. Les Elder Scrolls (le 3 et le 4. Skyrim sucks) ;
4. FABLE The Lost Chapters ;
5. Quake 3 Arena

Et mention pour les jeux indpendants : World of Goo, Amnesia, Machinarium !!

----------


## dokho

Alors je dirais par ordre chronologique:

-Colonization
-StarCraft
-Diablo II
-Heroes of Might and Magic III
-NeverwinterNights
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

Il y a trop de jeu pour en donner 5, mme les plus marquants.

Je les donnes donc par plate forme,ceux qui ont vraiment marqu mon parcourt de joueur

[SNES]
Zelda 3 (Link to the past)
Secret of Mana
Super Mario (wolrd et land)

[GB]
Pokemon bleu et rouge  ::mrgreen:: 

[N64] 
Zelada Ocarina of Time
Goldeneye
Conquer Bad Fur Day

[GBA]
Golden Sun (1 et 2)

[GC]
Super Smash Bross
Mario foot

[DS]
Phoenix Wright

[3DS]
Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land

[PC]
Alert rouge 2
Warcraft III
Warhammer 40k : Dawn Of War
Wow

J'ai aussi eu une Wii mais mme si je m'y suis amus rien de vraiment marquant

Non je ne suis pas un aficionados Nintendo  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Si je devais en donner 5:
Morrowind
X3
Rome:Total War
UFO:Aftershock
La srie des Football Manager

----------


## FF_enec

Sans hsitation :
-Diablo 1
-Diablo 2
- (bientot) Diablo 3  ::D: 
-Titan quest
-TorchLight

Oui j'aime pas les hack'n slash

----------


## saymoneu

- GTA San Andreas
- Legend of Zelda : the windwaker
- WOW
- Diablo II
- Resident Evil

Difficile d'en slectionner que 5 j'en ai encore beaucoup en tte  ::roll::

----------


## Bibeleuh

1. Diablo 2
2. Starcraft (toutes versions)
3. Counter Strike 1.6
4. League Of Legends (h oui j'y joue encore)
5. Tekken (toutes versions PS1-PS3)

----------


## XxArchangexX

1. Age of empire 2
2. Commando 2 
3. League Of Legends 
4. Atlantis
5. Chevalier de baphomet (tous)

En attente de guild wars 2 ^_^.

----------


## VivienD

Voici ma liste en vrac:

MinecraftTetrisPortal 2 (je n'ai pas jou au premier)Super Smash Bros Melee (et Brawl, parce que, quoiqu'on en dise, il n'est pas mauvais)Crash Bandicoot 3 Warped (mon tout premier jeu vido)

Sinon il y a aussi Crash Team Racing (mon premier jeu du genre de Mario Kart), Cossacks (European Wars, Art of War et Back to War), Counter Strike, Team Forteress 2, Skyrim et Saint Row the Third.

Puis la programmation peut aussi tre vue comme un jeu, non?  ::aie::

----------


## ternel

Je suis un peu du genre nostalgique, ca va se voir:
Mes jeux prfrs sont, dans le dsordre:
MorrowindDiablo 2Battle for WesnothSpace Empire 4 et 5Guild WarsC&C Alerte rouge 2 et surtout son extension: la Revanche de Yuri l'gal de C&C soleil de tibrium (le 2, donc)

Bon, d'accord, ca fait 7 jeux, mais je ne sais pas en retirer. Je joue  tous trs rgulirement, et depuis des annes.

Mais de loin, mon prfr est  l'autre bout de mon disque dur.
Soigneusement install sur un trne, cet ami m'assiste chaque jour dans mon travail et pour mes loisirs personnels.
J'ai nomm ... g++

_PS:je sais, je suis un peu geek sur les bords. Et alors?_

----------

